# Leaving Spain



## JCal (Jun 2, 2013)

What should I do before leaving the country "for ever"?
I worked in the country three years, paid my taxes etc.
Now leaving Spain and going to another place to work.

Could you share the authorities that I should visit to let them know that I will not be living here anymore?

For example I think I should go to deregister from the registro de extranjeros.
I had a phone call with the tax office and they told me that I can deregister from there maximum 4 years after my last tax declaration. What is your opinion?

Since I leave before the 183 days of the year have elapsed should I let the tax office know or is it OK if I just deregister from the registro de extranjeros?

Would you inform Seguridad Social etc?

If someone has relevant experience please share.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I would imagine you would do the same as people should do when leaving the UK. Inform the health authority, inform the taxman and your local council. Having said that, many expats never did that when leaving the UK, but it would be the correct thing to do.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Always a good idea to let hmrc know your leaving especially midway through the tax year

Tell em to directly pay your rebate to your bank


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

el pescador said:


> Always a good idea to let hmrc know your leaving especially midway through the tax year
> 
> Tell em to directly pay your rebate to your bank


Why would he get a rebate from UK?


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

If he or anyone was leaving the uk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pescador said:


> If he or anyone was leaving the uk


but the OP is leaving Spain...................


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

de-register from the registro de extranjeros.
"""""""""""""""""""" Hacienda
"""""""""""""""""""" padron
"""""""""""""""""""" Social security
Tell the bank you are now non-resident.
cancel all direct debits/standing orders to electric/water companies , etc.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> de-register from the registro de extranjeros.
> """""""""""""""""""" Hacienda
> """""""""""""""""""" padron
> """""""""""""""""""" Social security
> ...


and make sure that you get from each, written confirmation that you are no longer liable to pay the bills, especially w.r.t. the electric, water, local taxes (basura, sewage, etc) otherwise, somebody else could move in and you could be billed.


----------



## JCal (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello all,

Thank you for all your answers.

I have an additional question: Whenever anybody of you refer to a stay of more than 183 days so that someone is considered a tax resident, how do you verify that? Based on the length of your inscription in the "Registro de extranjeros", the days you are registered in the Hacienda or what else?

Thanks again!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JCal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thank you for all your answers.
> 
> ...


it's nothing to do with registering anywhere - it's your physical presence for 183 days between Jan 1st & Dec 31st that counts (among other things) - & it's not a case of them proving that you _are - _if they decide that you're tax resident, it's up to you to prove that you _aren't_


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> it's nothing to do with registering anywhere - it's your physical presence for 183 days between Jan 1st & Dec 31st that counts (among other things) - & it's not a case of them proving that you are - if they decide that you're tax resident, it's up to you to prove that you aren't


To make life a bit easier you can complete a modelo 030. They will normally write to you, and if you are lucky, confirm your de registration, and if you are not they will ask you for some evidence. Normally a certificate of fiscal residence from somewhere else ( e.g UK) is sufficient.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

JCal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thank you for all your answers.
> 
> ...





xabiachica said:


> it's nothing to do with registering anywhere - it's your physical presence for 183 days between Jan 1st & Dec 31st that counts (among other things) - & it's not a case of them proving that you _are - _if they decide that you're tax resident, it's up to you to prove that you _aren't_





CapnBilly said:


> To make life a bit easier you can complete a modelo 030. They will normally write to you, and if you are lucky, confirm your de registration, and if you are not they will ask you for some evidence. Normally a certificate of fiscal residence from somewhere else ( e.g UK) is sufficient.


Yes, this is correct CapnBilly. Just not being here for 183 days doesn't necessarily cut it. You need to complete the 030 form and lodge it. If you have a property here (which you dont of course) then you also need to fill in a non residents tax form for your property. I have done both recently, and it was painless, the 030 was accepted without question - I used a gestor to be sure


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I would be worried handing in my medical and residency card before I left Spain for good. It may be a million to one chance against it happening, but should I fall seriously ill, or have an accident I would be in limbo-no free health care, no medical ins. Could these cards be posted to Spain from UK when I have safely reached UK?


----------

